# Bob Sikes 2-8-12



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Couldn't sleep last night so I thought I'd see if anything was going to bite before this cold snap coming tonight. Got to the bridge at about 5am. Until 6:50 nothing and then my biggest pole just bends over as it slowly releases about 10ft of drag. Hot dog I thought it was game on! I struggled to turn it's head each time it headed for the pilons and barely was able to do so. After about 5 minutes of back and forth the monster cuts of my Berkley 80lb test line leaving me with an awe shite empty feeling not even giving me the satisfaction of see him. Must have been a shark because I've never felt a huge red turn like this creature of the deep. 4hrs later not a single nibble, nothing. It's nap time! Might give it a try again tonight and tough it through the cold. I want my hook back


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like a shark to me...their beasts on the end of a line.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, what did you have on for bait?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Definitely a beast! I was using live shrimp. The one on that line must of weighed a quarter pound all by itself. Big narly red looking shrimp from Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. I was hoping to catch a couple of slot reds now that the limit has increased to 2. Took my cooking gear out there ready to fry some up fresh right there on the bridge and it was a no go  
On the upside I did get to catch a view of this mornings sunrise. Maybe I'll try it again tonight and see if the moonlight will bring better luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

it always seems like if you prepare for a fish you never get one. can't wait to here how you do this time around.


----------

